# Boot Problem - 2 Beeps at POST



## renegade13 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello,

After 3 problem-free years with my computer, I'm now having boot problems. I get 2 beeps at POST which supposedly means parity circuit failure. I tried playing with the RAM (make sure it seated properly, tried different slots, tried different memory sticks) but that wasn't the problem. I thought it might be the motherboard so I replaced the MOBO and also purchased new RAM.

Last night the problem returned.....the house power flickered for a second, the computer went down and then tried to re-boot itself but couldn't. It just gave the two beeps. I completely shut it down for about five minutes then came back and tried booting it and it booted fine. This has happened in the past also where the house power flickers, computer won't re-boot, turn it off for 5-10 minutes and then it starts fine. The problem has also occurred on some cold boots in the morning but that is pretty rare.

It's obviously not the MOBO or RAM. What else can cause the 2 beeps? Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you can check the beep codes here
www.bioscentral.com
but i don't think the non restart is connected to the beeps,i am more inclined towards power supply for this


----------



## renegade13 (Sep 29, 2004)

dai said:


> i don't think the non restart is connected to the beeps,i am more inclined towards power supply for this


Thanks for the reply. Can you please explain to a newbie why you think this is the case.

Thanks again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the cold starts and having to leave it for a few minutes before it will restart are classic symtoms of a power supply on it's way out.
you don't get bios beep codes from a faulty power supply.
check the beep codes and fix that and see if it makes any difference to your start and restart problem


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

I also agree the PSU could be a cause. Can you list your systems specs to include ram make/type/speed, motherboard make/model, OS, PSU size in wattage, how may HD's attached..ect. If your bios indicate a "Partity circut failure" then it's either the ram or the ram slot. The parity circuit is responsible for generating and checking the parity bit on the system memory when parity checking is used. Try disabeling ECC and see if it continues. Also make sure your using the correct ram type for your board.


----------



## renegade13 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello MicroBell,

Here's the info you requested:

Motherboard - MSI KT6V MS-7021
Processor - Sempron AMD SP2400+
AMIBIOS
RAM - 512MB DDR PC3200 400MHZ
HD - Maxtor 34098H4 40GB
Power - 350 watts
Windows XP

Given that the problem occurred with two different motherboards and two different sets of RAM would leave me to believe that they're not the culprits. I will verify that they're the correct types to be 100% sure though.

Any other comments?

Thanks again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a read click on the parity checking and it will bring up more
http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/sys/beep/amiB2-c.html


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Which bios version for the board are you using? There's been a few issues with RAM and CPU's thats been addressed in several bios updates. Version 1.9 is the latest.


----------

